# The Mysterious Case of Israel's Circumcision at Gilgal



## dildaysc (Aug 31, 2016)

Did the Israelites omit circumcision during the 40 years of wilderness wandering?

Poole surveys the history of interpretation on this difficult issue.


----------



## Edward (Aug 31, 2016)

"Now all the people that came out were circumcised: but all the people that were born in the wilderness by the way as they came forth out of Egypt, them they had not circumcised."

What am I missing that makes this a difficult issue? 



dildaysc said:


> Did the Israelites omit circumcision during the 40 years of wilderness wandering?


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 7, 2016)

Many of the questions surrounding this difficult passage are expressly asked and answered by Poole and his interpreters on verse 7.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2016)

dildaysc said:


> Many of the questions surrounding this difficult passage



Again, I will challenge you - why is this a difficult passage? The material to which you pointed me offers no basis for your original question. And since my first response to you apparently wasn't clear enough



dildaysc said:


> Did the Israelites omit circumcision during the 40 years of wilderness wandering?



YES. 

The item to which you linked asked quite different questions, "Question: 1. What then was the reason for the neglect of circumcision for so long a time?" and "Question 2: But why are they now circumcised? " both of which presuppose the affirmative answer to your question.


----------

